# SB 9 Cross slide Screw ( Moved to Eouth Bend Machinery Forum)



## Chuck B (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been having funny results when turning a bar. I always have a tool mark when moving the tool for another cut or a deeper cut than wanted.  I found that the cross slide upon inspection could be moved back and forth about 0.100" by hand when the cross slide was in the normal centered position. With the slide almost in to the stop or almost out to the stop, the slide could not be moved by hand. It was good and tight. I removed the cross slide and noted that the center portion of the screw threads appear worn (rounded over , not square and  sharp)  
Is the worn screw causing the free movement? Could the nut be worn also? 
1. Where can I get replacement parts? 2. How is the screw removed?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: SB 9 Cross slide Screw*

This was moved by me so you would get better coverage for your questions. It was moved to the South Bend Machinery Forum. Good luck in your quest.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 28, 2014)

Simply put, Yes the worn section in the centre of your leadscrew is the problem as that is where most usage happens. The nut will also be worn to some degree, and this is more apparent in the worn areas of the screw.
To remove...Back your gib adjustment screws out to free the slide up.  Wind the crosslide fully out. Remove the nut retaining the handle to the feed screw. Remove the handle and dial. Using padded pliers unscrew the bushing piece that retains the leadscrew.  The leadscrew can now be removed. A small screw in the top of the crosslide retains the leadscrew nut. Removing that should free the whole assembly and should now just come off.

Cheers Phil


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 28, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Simply put, Yes the worn section in the centre of your leadscrew is the problem as that is where most usage happens. The nut will also be worn to some degree, and this is more apparent in the worn areas of the screw.
> To remove...Back your gib adjustment screws out to free the slide up.  Wind the crosslide fully out. Remove the nut retaining the handle to the feed screw. Remove the handle and dial. Using padded pliers unscrew the bushing piece that retains the leadscrew.  The leadscrew can now be removed. A small screw in the top of the crosslide retains the leadscrew nut. Removing that should free the whole assembly and should now just come off.
> 
> Cheers Phil




But be careful you don't lose the little locking pin in the side of the nut when you slide the nut out of the crosslide.


----------



## Chuck B (Mar 1, 2014)

jocat54 said:


> But be careful you don't lose the little locking pin in the side of the nut when you slide the nut out of the crosslide.



Thanks The pin in the hand wheel is almost too small to handle . I dropped it a couple of times before using a needle nose pliers to put it back. 
I found a replacement cross slide screw on E-bay. It should be here the first of next week. Thanks again for your help
Chuck B


----------

